# I'm calling bullshit



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

So I'm curious about the Trueloveisheavy dirty gear claim right, so I figure I can read, so can the other IM bros. Didn't take long to find this;


*
Placing first order*Ok guys I am placing my first order with these guys,3 tren ace. So far everything has went smooth with communication and that type of thing. I will post back on this post as soon as I have a chance to test the gear Tuesday. Any way thanks guys for your service, if the gear is right and customer service is good then this will be my new source for oils! And I want to thank BigBenJ for turning me on to these guys! So far he has been stand up and hopefully will remain this way.
​
I got my TD,YD! I will try it today!




I pulled these from the Taragon section. So I'm wondering if these guys think they can insult our intelligence at will, or is this the way they do business all the time?
Bros don't get caught up in this, do your homework. This crap is bad for all of us.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 3, 2012)

Lol wut?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 3, 2012)

Hhhmmmm interesting!


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2012)

This about the infection claim?


----------



## _LG_ (May 3, 2012)

I'm lost...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

Who needs a banning?


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2012)

^not me!


----------



## _LG_ (May 3, 2012)

Ban this


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> This about the infection claim?



There was no infection


----------



## trueloveisheavy (May 3, 2012)

I like the way this dick try's to did up imaginary evidence. I just used Taragon tren this morning I had him overnight me some because Pars is slow ass fuck and didn't send my shit when he said he was. So I was just trying to keep my cycle going because I was down to my last cc of tren and cycle is going great. Just so happens that Pars shit showed up day before Taragons so I started using it to keep cycle going. And yes I was going to test out Taragons tren last night but after the ass lump appeared I skipped yesterday. So it was this morning I tryed it out.


----------



## azza1971 (May 3, 2012)

so…..


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

Overnite delivery!? Wow that's some service. Does everyone get this option or just the ones who post bullshit claims for them.


----------



## rage racing (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Overnite delivery!? Wow that's some service. Does everyone get this option or just the ones who post bullshit claims for them.


Shit just got real.....


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Shit just got real.....



how can we be sure................?


----------



## trueloveisheavy (May 3, 2012)

Now I just spoke to tommy via PM, if you guys would like me to copy and paste it here I will, but I would like to give him a chance to come clean this up himself.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

I don't think there's much to clean up on my end. I'll save some time here. All ugl's use us and I don't like it anymore than anyone else. There are a lot of us and a few of them and they are playing us for fools. Ex reps going into business should be a good thing, it gives us more sources. What I question is their tactics to put each other out if work by posting things like we have been seeing lately. 

What happened to taking care of things in the appropriate sponsor forums? Benj posted last nite that I tore into Z and I did. Just not in here where nothing gets solved, I did it in his forum and I'm not trying to drum up my own business by bashing a sponsor. 
So cut n paste at will. It seems to me I'm not the one who needs to clean up anything.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (May 3, 2012)

I will tell you this brother Z is a different person from Pars. Pars will never be wrong.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (May 3, 2012)

From TG to me-I just read your post in Taragons thread about your tren td. So who's gear put that lump in your ass? There's a lot of bullshit in this board you don't need to add to it.​


----------



## trueloveisheavy (May 3, 2012)

From me to TG-Not that I have to explain my self to you especially since you want to approach me like a dick, but yes I got a TD from Taragon He did me a favor and overnighted me some tren,because Pars owed me a back order for about 9 weeks now and a new order that that I was suppose to get about 2 weeks earlier because I haven't received it I had Taragon overnight me some so I could continue my cycle just so happens the shit Pars owed me showed up the day before I got Taragon stuff so I used it to keep my cycle going. I just used Taragon tren for first time this morning, it was pars tren gave me the lump. Next time you want to ask me ssomething just do it as a man no need to add anything extra.​


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

My intention was never to bash Pars to benefit my own set up. I was bashing the hell out of him before I even decided to go on this venture.
I had tons of people PM'ing me right after our blow out, asking me where they should go now. and I never once mentioned myself.

I know how it looks, and I'm sure some people think I'm masterminding some plot to take Pars out, but I'm not.
I was letting my feelings be known before I decided to go another route.

Also, I don't know why the fuck some of you have such a problem with the truth.
Has Pars ever came in here and denounced any of my claims?
NOPE.
...and that should tell you something.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

negs for who?


----------



## trueloveisheavy (May 3, 2012)

This will be the last I post on this non sense. I am no child or fool. So take my word or dont,all I was trying to do was prevent others from having this same experience.


----------



## taragon (May 3, 2012)

wow, unbelievable. I just want to say first of all truelove never said a word about what sponsor was late on the order. and i in fact did nothing for a favor for him.  He paid for overnight and thats what he got.  This is all bullshit.  I dont have anything against any rep here.  I only do what i say i will do, simple as that.  I feel like im the one being attacked here. If you dont want to purchase gear from me then dont. I dont have anyone "on my payroll to bash other reps or sponsors" PERIOD and never will.


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

tg, you're forgetting that anabolic5150 got an infection from pars gear, are you calling him a liar?  He is one of the most respected and honest guys on this forum.  And, I'd like to hear gfr say that anabolic5150 doesn't know how to give an IM.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I believe 5150's wife is a nurse and did his injection.
I remember him saying she is very thorough with it, too.
Like a 15 minute process or something like that lol.


----------



## independent (May 3, 2012)

I got an infection from IML's super DMZ. Big true.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> tg, you're forgetting that anabolic5150 got an infection from pars gear, are you calling him a liar?  He is one of the most respected and honest guys on this forum.  And, I'd like to hear gfr say that anabolic5150 doesn't know how to give an IM.




I happen to like 5150, but everything you just said about him was repeated by everyone about OSL not that long ago.   What I have learned here is there tons of bullshit.   Not everyone's experience is the same, and that's fine.   The bullshit talk should stop though.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I got an infection from IML's super DMZ. Big true.



try a heavy dose of vagisil for that!


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I happen to like 5150, but everything you just said about him was repeated by everyone about OSL not that long ago.   What I have learned here is there tons of bullshit.   Not everyone's experience is the same, and that's fine.   The bullshit talk should stop though.



I don't see your point.  because osl was a scammer, we can't trust anyone anymore?  5150 has nothing to gain by lying about an infection.  There are few guys that I trust and 5150 is definitely one of them.


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I got an infection from IML's super DMZ. Big true.



I started taking them anally to prevent infections.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

LOL.. at this thread.. and I agree with Taragon.. they did nothing wrong or shady.. so why are you trying to put them on blast.  You think you're some hot shot sleuth!!  haha.. you haven't dug up anything at all dude.. and stop riding Pars dick.. as it's been said in here already.. some really respected and well know brothers like Anabolic have also gotten infections from his gear.  If you want to call him out, be my guest.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I don't mean to keep bringing 5150 up, but he is a stand up guy.
I've talked to him a lot and he always has great advice for me.
...and I don't just mean advice about crap on this board, I mean advice about life.
I value his opinion just as much if not more than anyone else on this site.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

This isn't about any ones gear and we all know it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't mean to keep bringing 5150 up, but he is a stand up guy.
> I've talked to him a lot and he always has great advice for me.
> ...and I don't just mean advice about crap on this board, I mean advice about life.
> I value his opinion just as much if not more than anyone else on this site.


you know it.. best guy I know.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> This isn't about any ones gear and we all know it.



You don't know what the fuck you're talking about bro.. and I mean that with all due respect.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> This isn't about any ones gear and we all know it.



You're right, bro, its all a conspiracy and I'm the man behind the plan.....

(fuck, I wish I was that smart)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

It seems to be about keeping our fellow brothers safe.. but you don't want to hear it.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

Where we're you caped crusaders when I was getting my teeth kicked in when I had a problem.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Where we're you caped crusaders when I was getting my teeth kicked in when I had a problem.



You mean when you had an issue and the sponsor listened and took care of it.. even though it had only been two weeks before you blew a gasket?  That one?


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

Tommy, I had no clue what the full extent of it was.
You did end up PM'ing me about it, but then a day later you and Z seemed to have everything under control.
Trust me, I would have backed you, but I had no time as the whole situation flip flopped over night.
I even remember talking shit myself in the Naps section a while back, when they were having back ups and everyone was getting the 2 week run around.
This is more than just complaining about back orders...this is about people health.
I remember a well respected member here saying he doesn't care if the shit is underdosed, sterility is the first concern.


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> This isn't about any ones gear and we all know it.



bro, I've got nothing to gain by bashing anyone, I'm just remaining objective and this is what I'm seeing:

A very well respected vet claims he got an infection, and I see no reason for him to lie about it.  his sponsor doesn't gain anything from it either.

A mod claims that another sponsor gave him an infection and wants to warn everyone about it to prevent it from happening again; as if he gives a shit about anyone but himself and his next drink.  All while completely ignoring the fact that the company that he is promoting has rumors of infections.  He then deletes any thread about the sponsor that is paying him off.  If he cared about the health of members, why would he delete threads about pars and  highlight threads about his claims of infections?

This is absurdity.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2012)

Ok...I wasn't going to post this but I have an infection from pars gear. Yes, I've followed all proper dosing protocol and had some good batches from pars. I don't have anything against pars, other than the way he started treating his customers and belittling his "smaller order clients". That being said, I talked to 5150 in private and thought it would be best to let the community know that I have had 2 infections from the t-300 and 1 from some prop. I'll be the first to say, I've always supported his prop and tren. I honestly think it's well done, but if it's not being brewed in absolute sterile conditions, then I can see why people are getting these. Mainly the t-300. I complained I had PIP then was jumped for pinning 600 mgs.

I'm fucking pissed off and don't care to continue this conversation, rather just move forward with my antibiotics and prep for my show in 7 weeks. I would of done this in private with pars but after all the drama, I think this is the best way. The shit between Benj and Pars has nothing to do with this AT ALL! Again, this is just making people aware and not bashing him for his prods. I've received some things that worked well, but these infections obtained by the 300 are ridiculous!


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You mean when you had an issue and the sponsor listened and took care of it.. even though it had only been two weeks before you blew a gasket?  That one?



And the award for not knowing shit about...... Goes to You


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Ok...I wasn't going to post this but I have an infection from pars gear. Yes, I've followed all proper dosing protocol and had some good batches from pars. I don't have anything against pars, other than the way he started treating his customers and belittling his "smaller order clients". That being said, I talked to 5150 in private and thought it would be best to let the community know that I have had 2 infections from the t-300 and 1 from some prop. I'll be the first to say, I've always supported his prop and tren. I honestly think it's well done, but if it's not being brewed in absolute sterile conditions, then I can see why people are getting these. Mainly the t-300. I complained I had PIP then was jumped for pinning 600 mgs.
> 
> I'm fucking pissed off and don't care to continue this conversation, rather just move forward with my antibiotics and prep for my show in 7 weeks. I would of done this in private with pars but after all the drama, I think this is the best way. The shit between Benj and Pars has nothing to do with this AT ALL! Again, this is just making people aware and not bashing him for his prods. I've received some things that worked well, but these infections obtained by the 300 are ridiculous!



You're just making this all up, to get free gear and prostitutes.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> And the award for not knowing shit about...... Goes to You



haha.. Don't give your award away bro.. you've earned it.


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I'm lost...



^^ That's not unusual. ^^



dieseljimmy said:


> Hhhmmmm interesting!



No its really not.



colochine said:


> negs for who?



For tommygun and trueloveisheavy.

Just for their horrible forum names alone, among other things.


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

gfr should be awake from his drunken stupor soon and will be deletiing this thread any minute.  If this gets deleted, please share your experiences in general health and awareness where I have control and he doesn't.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You're just making this all up, to get free gear and prostitutes.



What the fuck??!? I didn't get free gear _or _prostitutes.
Man, what am I doing wrong??


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

can someone take a screen shot of these claims before gfr deletes this thread, or tell me how to do it?


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

should be a "print screen" button at the top of your keyboard.
scroll to where you want to take a snapshot, then hit that button.
Go to paint and right click and hit "paste"


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I should have listened to 5150.
He told me Pars was a snake and would fuck me over as soon as he could.
I always try to see the good in people, but there is no good in Pars.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You're just making this all up, to get free gear and prostitutes.



hahahaha...I wish ex88! Went to the Dr this morning brother...I'm about to fuck something up!!!  .I'll be down for a few days until this FUCKING welt goes down--which takes away from my prep for a HUGE show.....FML


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. Don't give your award away bro.. you've earned it.



I'm sure I will win one before its all over


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

You'll have to pry the award out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Or command + shift + 4 on a Mac and drag to highlight necessary area.

All t-300 comes from the same place I had an infection from RNM t300.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should have listened to 5150.
> He told me Pars was a snake and would fuck me over as soon as he could.
> I always try to see the good in people, but there is no good in Pars.



You might know more about him than I do ..no doubt! Pars ALWAYS treated me with respect and still does in a way. I think that the t-300 issue is really serious shit. I've been in this game for 24 years and never got this sick from FUCKING GEAR......


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Saney pozzed gear for you know whooooooooo


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I've always wondered if the RnM gear that was dirty was from Pars. We all know RnM was reselling for Pars.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I've always wondered if the RnM gear that was dirty was from Pars. I know Pars was selling to Raws for resale.



Honestly.. the pars vials I got from RNM were good.. but that unlabeled shit at the end was a fucking shit show..  Don't know if it was just fucked up solvent ratios or dirty.. but it was some painful shit.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Yes raws told pars to underdose the t400 because no one would ever know...no idea if he actually did but still the relationship btwn the gear is uncanny.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Yea I had some test from the end that was I got an infection from. Dirtwarrior got bloods on 600mg a week and it barley surpassed 900 his baseline was mid 200's before the gear.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I was running RnM's prop and npp. Didn't really see shit from it.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> There was no infection



I'm not so certain about that. After readying your original post, I think that you may have a degenerative grammar disease.

Just sayin'...


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

It did work good for sautéing vegetables though.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I've never tried saut*é*ing vegetables. Tell me more....


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Lol the damn iPhone grammar it
Looks fine on my phone but apparently IM says fuck you apple.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What the fuck??!? I didn't get free gear _or _prostitutes.
> Man, what am I doing wrong??



Benj, you have to come on and pimp yourself out with a feverish lump on your ass before you're a whore


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> All t-300 comes from the same place I had an infection from RNM t300.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

DOMS said:


> After readying your original post, I think that you may have a degenerative grammar disease.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Well I am a degenerate, could be true. Did I get this from dirty gear too?


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

After talking to Tommy, I get what he is saying.
I know what I know, and we all have our own opinions.
Trust is a hard thing to come by(don't I know it), so you have to be cautious and always optimistic.
I just want you guys to know that anything I say is truth. It's not speculation.
A lot of it is straight from the horses mouth.

When I say he brews in a hotel, that's the truth.
When I say he is dirty because he doesn't shower, that's the truth.
When I say people got infections, that's the truth.
When I say he fucked all of his reps, and snitched on one of them, that's the truth.
When I say he's a manipulator and he lies about the way things really went, that's the truth.
When I say he reopened and didn't even have anything ready, and took peoples money, that's the truth.


I fell right into it because I'm still young and naive. I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt.
More often than not, that comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

I'm not even going to read that but I can tell you this...THIS AINT NO MIDDLE OF THE MALL SHIT!!!


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

ben, I think most guys agree that you're a little crazy, maybe a little unstable, but I don't think guys think you're a liar.  I've heard saney described the same way.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as Saney????
What the hell am doing wrong????


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

Allow me to clarify my some what ambigous and sporadic yet sometimes useful ramblings. 

I represent no except myself, I care about no except myself. I want as many sources available to me as humanly possible. I love them all and hate them all. They all have one thing in mind and it is to get our money. We all have one thing in mind and that is to buy gear. We roll the dice and take the risk. NONE of these UGL's operate in a clean room environment. If we think otherwise we are fooling ourselves. If you don't like what I have to say, I don't care. The list of UGL's that are here or have been here is very long. I have used many and plan to use many more, my choice,my risk. Until Phizer, Watson, Bayer etc start buying ad space here that's the way it's gonna be fellas. I don't think running anyone out of business is in my better interest.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

Exphys-   Would it be ok for members who got bunk gear from Z to talk about that experience in this thread?

Benj-  I'm pretty sure you know of more than a few situations regarding that claim.


----------



## cad500 (May 3, 2012)

So taragon goes and gets a customer what he needs and catches shit for it (maybe indirectly)?  Trying to provide great customer service and great gear that was always our plan.   Now we get called out for it?  I have had issues getting items in the past had to go other suppliers.  Doesnt make anyone involved a bad guy...the current supplier, the new supplier or the purchaser.  Its just how it is sometimes.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

I am going to post this and this is the last I will ever speak of it on the forum.

I got 2 bottles of T300 FREE from Pars, he asked me via OSL to try it and give feedback as it would help his business if it was good. Being a Naps rep, I asked GXR64 if I could do that, he said yes as long as I omitted my signature from any posts. I agreed.

I ran bottle #1 with no incidents, and in my opinion it was very good gear. First injection of bottle #2, using safe injecting protocol and administered by my wife who is a long tenured RN and I got an infection, my first ever. I notified a Pars rep, who informed Pars of this without mentioning my name, only saying a trusted vet and Pars said it was a lie. I asked the rep to please delete my thread in the pars section as I could not endorse unsafe gear and pm'd Heavy with this information. I broke all contact with Pars because I felt he did not take this serious and was putting us all in jeopardy. Numerous other vets also told me that they got infections from his gear as well, Pars again said they were lying.

GFR has since come into the picture and swears that Pars gear is the best ever. His motivation, I have no clue. I am not motivated in any way to hurt Pars but to protect the community. After all the shit went down with OSL and Pars, I even offered to pay for the T300 because I knew pars took a financial hit. He politely refused.

I don't care who brews or sells what here, just please keep it clean and sanitary, dose it properly and do what you say you will. I will say this also, if I ran gear from Naps and got an infection, I would scream at the top of my lungs about it and would make sure it was handled in a professional manner or I would cease my employment with them immediately.

I don't know anyone else's situation first hand except mine, believe me or don't. I really don't give a fuck who believes anything here. I just think we all have to watch out for each other. 

Now, I am done with this. I will not post nor respond to anything else on this subject on the open forum as all it does it turn into a pissing contest.

Have a nice day.


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Have a nice day.



Well that can't happen for me now, after having read all your drivel.

Still cracks me up you monkeys rely so heavily on gear like its life or death.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2012)

EARL said:


> Well that can't happen for me now, after having read all your drivel.
> 
> Still cracks me up you monkeys rely so heavily on gear like its life or death.



STFU ..You could hang glide on Doritos you little boy


----------



## coolhandjames (May 3, 2012)

Holy shit you guys are horrible business men.


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> STFU ..You could hang glide on Doritos you little boy



Untangle your panties and settle down powder puff.

Hardwork and smart training is how I roll in the gym.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2012)

EARL said:


> Untangle your panties and settle down powder puff.
> 
> Hardwork and smart training is how I roll in the gym.



How old are you 12? Is that how you roll? Well this shit is more "than how you roll" tough guy!!


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

Hoyle,
I don't care who posts about bunk gear from z, especially if you can back it up. I will never cover for any sponsor.  
It was well known that z sold some bunk hgh, but he did a recall on it.  I've said this before: every sponsor has issues at some point, it's how they deal w it that matters.
I'm currently testing z test cyp and will post the results regardless of what they say.

Guys getting infections is another, more serious issue IMO.

The other issue is that we have a mod who is on a rampage about an infection he got, yet he deletes posts and entire threads in which guys are claiming they got an infection from a source that is paying this mod off.  This reflects poorly on ironmag to allow him to do this.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

IM is all about gett'n they $$$


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

^^^

A rare moment when the light bulb actually comes on.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

All I have to say is....




I FUCKING LOVE DRAMA!!! WOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Lets hear some more!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

Drama queen^^^^


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

fuck you, faggot^^^^


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> All I have to say is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is quality drama?

Damn, your life is dull.


----------



## exphys88 (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> IM is all about gett'n they $$$



I actually don't believe this at all, but you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

EARL said:


> This shit is quality drama?
> 
> Damn, your life is dull.



Fuck yeah it is!
I spend 9 hours of my day watching re-runs of SportsCenter and talking to you lovely people.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

True it's my opinion, but we haven't heard a peep from admin on any of this. Raws stayed here as long as he paid his rent and now we got a whole new can of worms. IDK if they give 2 shits, be nice if they did. I don't see it, maybe I'm not looking in the right place.


----------



## M4A3 (May 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I happen to like 5150, but everything you just said about him was repeated by everyone about OSL not that long ago.   What I have learned here is there tons of bullshit.   Not everyone's experience is the same, and that's fine.   The bullshit talk should stop though.



Wait... I'm lost. What happened with OSL? Link to thread?


----------



## M4A3 (May 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> This isn't about any ones gear and we all know it.



You are right. This is about you defending Pars' gear because you buy the shit he makes and resell it. That is "your business", so you feel "an attack on Pars gear" is an attack on you. LOL!

Just find another supplier and your "business" will be fine.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

^^^OSL was scamming people.   Taking direct payments, ect.    Some of the same people posting in this thread were involved.    It's the way this place is, everyone is a great bro, who is honest until they ain't no more.

I take this shit with a grain of salt.


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> ^^^OSL was scamming people. Taking direct payments, ect. Some of the same people posting in this thread were involved. It's the way this place is, everyone is a great bro, who is honest until they ain't no more.
> 
> I take this shit with a grain of salt.



I wish I could have this attitude.


----------



## tommygunz (May 3, 2012)

M4A3 said:


> You are right. This is about you defending Pars' gear because you buy the shit he makes and resell it. That is "your business", so you feel "an attack on Pars gear" is an attack on you. LOL!
> 
> Just find another supplier and your "business" will be fine.



Bro you are way off base here, I've only ever made one order from him, and I ran that gear. I got swole as fuck too. I've never sold a drop of anyone's products. I don't need to defend him, I'm actually defending all sponsors here. Thanks for stopping by, go back to your nap now.


----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)

I've stayed out of all of this and this is the only post that I will do on this matter.

The rep that anabolic was mentioning was me. The only reason he didn't post that it was me that he contacted and deleted the thread because I didn't want any more drama. I was burned out from what went down with osl.

I deleted anabolic's thread in pars section at his request and I caught hell from pars from it.

All that I'll add to this is there is a reason I'm not a rep anymore. Anything else that I might have to say has been said already by others and I see no reason to repeat it again.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 3, 2012)

Get pars off this board... Yay more negs from Gfr I wish I could turn myself ref to save u the trouble


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I got an infection from IML's super DMZ. Big true.



That would be the new formulation. Even BigBen is too scared to take it


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## EARL (May 4, 2012)

Benj and Tommy adequately filled this thread with so much bullshit.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Hoyle what claims do you have that z sold you bunk gear...?


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2012)

did you sell the halo ron? ^


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I didn't give any specific information, just asking a z rep if it would be ok to talk about it.   Obviously you dont like the idea.    I have heard plenty of stories, and yes I believe them without a doubt.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

I already told you to post it up. If you have no doubt, surely you have seen proof.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> did you sell the halo ron? ^



No today did 35 mg....didn't feel shit tomorrow will take 50m to see if this shits bunk


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I didn't give any specific information, just asking a z rep if it would be ok to talk about it.   Obviously you dont like the idea.    I have heard plenty of stories, and yes I believe them without a doubt.



I would love to hear about it also..I never heard nothing from anyone who wasn't trolling say z was bunk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Yup, but it doesn't matter.   These threads are bullshit.   It will be one excuse after another, after another.   I'll just save my money and go elsewhere.

If I get bad service I'm not going to moan and bitch about.   I'll just buy from someone else.   We all have that option.
Im not foolish enough to listen to an entire squad of paid cheerleaders (notice how no other sponsor needs that?), proof is in the pudding.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

It's one thing to make the claim, but one should provide proof if they want to be taken seriously.
It's really easy to prove.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Yup it is.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

There is proof everywhere of z getting kicked off boards just a few years ago for selling fake HG.

I love how that story gets spun by the paid assassins.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

I would have never supported uncle for so long If I was getting bunk gear.I'm sorry if you or your so called buddy feels different.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

It would be pretty stupid to send your rep bunk gear.

Like I said, this wasn't a threat, the people involved don't want to mentioned and I respect that.   My point has been each of us will have our own individual experiences.   I'm going to go by that, not by what some strangers who may or might not have hidden motives on the Internet say.

I say find a good source for you, and stay with them.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There is proof everywhere of z getting kicked off boards just a few years ago for selling fake HG.
> 
> I love how that story gets spun by the paid assassins.



I was not around then, so I have nothing to say about it.  If I thought Z was purposefully selling bunk gear, I'd be gone in a second.  

I challenge  you to find me one source that has a perfect record.  Every big sponsor that has been around for at least a couple years has run into problems.

I do have to say that I respect your objectivity, I try to remain objective in every thing I do on here as well.  I'm sorry that you feel that some of us are lying for someone to get free gear, but I know what I do, and I know that I have always kept my integrity on  here and I intend to continue doing so.  The guys that really know me here, know I'm honest and know that I am an honest person.


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 4, 2012)

I get a good laugh whenever someone on the boards claims to be honest and says "it is known" how honest I am.  You shouldn't have to say fuck all if that were true but what do I know.


----------



## Vibrant (May 4, 2012)

Didnt Z take care of the hgh problem?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Maybe...


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

Hoyle, are you now accusing heavy of doctoring his hgh results?  You're grasping at straws now, and I can't seem to figure out what you're trying to accomplish here.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Nope, like I said before it would mighty dumb to send a rep something bunk.   There is no inconsistency in my post.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I don't even think it's odd that the two guys moderating the testing forum both rep for the same guy.

Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

If you don't like it, you could always find another board; maybe one that has guys as honest as you.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Nope, like I said before it would mighty dumb to send a rep something bunk.   There is no inconsistency in my post.



Lol, heavy did get some bunk hgh from Z.  You're more than welcome to test hgh yourself and post the results.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

A little defensive there eh?   Almost like I struck a nerve?

Ironmags prods seem to be G2G


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I can't even remember what a solid testing score is anymore.   It's a
moving target dependent on the moon cycle.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

I am annoyed, you're accusing me and admin of being dishonest.  

Maybe, just maybe, we support Z because he makes his gear testing transparent and offers a recall when he inadvertently sells bunk hgh.


----------



## heavyiron (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I don't even think it's odd that the two guys moderating the testing forum both rep for the same guy.
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along.


I only rep for IML's now. I got burnt out on repping for AAS advertisers, not to mention I don't need anything since I'm now a mere mortal.

If you have any unresolved issues with Z let me know. I'm sure I can resolve it for you. Just PM me.

Thanks


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

He's never even purchased anything from Z.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Who's never purchased, me?   That's bullshit.   I don't need anything resolved though.   I resolved it by buying from
EK and Pars.


----------



## heavyiron (May 4, 2012)

EK is solid in my experience.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

I've bought a ton of gear from EK too, they run a great business and have great reps.
But, they're not flawless either, it's impossible to be in this game.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I'm sure EK has had issues, and naps had shipping issues recently, although I've never used them I would.


----------



## GXR64 (May 4, 2012)

This game is impossible to not have any issues ever even dom sources


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

I think z, naps and EK are the elite sponsors here.  I also like Samson too, they took a hard hit w the nipertropins, but treated their customers well and fixed the problem.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Hoyle no offense I wouldn't use any gear that you used your over weight.I don't believe you ever used z or any gear properly.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Never used samson, but meanwhile there is a sponsor who specializes in counterfeit gear.   And in reality for all I know it's G2G but if it was so great why not make a name for yourself instead of counterfeiting old defunked brands?

Maybe I missed it, but I have yet to see a thread address this, yet there are 10 putting Pars on blast.

Shit just doesn't add up.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Haha, here come the personal attacks from the z team.     That's how the hit squad rolls.   Have to when you're product doesn't hold up.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Never used samson, but meanwhile there is a sponsor who specializes in counterfeit gear.   And in reality for all I know it's G2G but if it was so great why not make a name for yourself instead of counterfeiting old defunked brands?
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but I have yet to see a thread address this, yet there are 10 putting Pars on blast.
> 
> Shit just doesn't add up.



There are actually 4 sponsors who sell that gear.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Lol pars can't even afford labels more less make decent gear


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Exphys- ok so 4 sell it.   I only thought two.   My point still holds.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

Actually, pars gear is very potent, he must use good raws.
I just get scared when more than one guy says they got an infection from his gear.


----------



## littlekev (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Exphys- ok so 4 sell it.   I only thought two.   My point still holds.



Yes and i think "that" brand runs into issues just as any other. Gotta think man these raws dont get made by sponsors they are purchased. I have had some of that brand that was not good, and the sponsor jumped on it and hooked me up. Also i have some of "that" brands winni and its kicking my ass. These arguments are pointless. They resolve nothing. Exph speaks the truth, he has led me in the right direction several times and is an honest guy.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Exphys- ok so 4 sell it.   I only thought two.   My point still holds.



I wasn't disagreeing, I find it interesting that they did that too.  I've used their anavar, halo and Viagra and was pleased w all of them.


----------



## littlekev (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Haha, here come the personal attacks from the z team.     That's how the hit squad rolls.   Have to when you're product doesn't hold up.



As ive said these arguments are pointless. However i have yet to see any proof of your claims??????


----------



## tommygunz (May 4, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Actually, pars gear is very potent, he must use good raws.
> I just get scared when more than one guy says they got an infection from his gear.



Funny how TLIH got his infection on the last cc he had of Pars gear, just say'n


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Don't want to argue but I hate when fat out of shape guys who look like they never even seen a gym say they got bunk gear.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Littlekev- As I have said, nobody wants the negative attention that will come with it.   It's just not worth it, better to just buy from someone else and count the couple hundred as the price if experience.

I would also point out that nobody has provided proof that Pars is dirty.    Why wasn't proof demanded for that?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I don't want to argue but the adults are talking, go to your room.


----------



## heavyiron (May 4, 2012)

LUcky seven is dirty. That's all the proof you need.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

This is like a religious debate, pointless.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Heavy-that's all the proof anyone ever gives.   Fuck it, good enough for me.


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

I'm convinced


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Exphys-  I'll certainly give you credit for being an intelligent adult about the topics at hand instead of a little bitch like your fellow z counterpart.

That's exactly why people just move on and count it as a loss.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Do you workout?Enough said!


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

No offense, but your getting free gear and look like that at what 24, 25?    Those are lousy genetics boy.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

I will send you some golden coral coupons


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

What the fucks a golden coral? 

You should try and find some real gear and work out.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

So when z is done throat fucking you does he at least give you a wash cloth?


----------



## rage racing (May 4, 2012)

hoyle, what do you have against Z? Did you get bad gear from him or something?


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle he uses gear with great results


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Please give me a list of all gear you have used so I can know to never use it.


----------



## FTW34 (May 4, 2012)

yea hoyle what gives?


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Is that a belly ring??


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> yea hoyle what gives?



he is another fat pos trouble maker


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I'm 34, and have had low T for years.   What the fuck is your excuse?


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

I was bulking lol don't look to bad


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

That's what Z's gear did to me.   See why I'm pissed?


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

dang I already lost 8 lbs since that pic


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

You look like shit in that pic, and you have free gear, what a bitch.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

You wish you had some good z gear you fat pos.I own you!!!


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

You're standing very awkward to try and make that look decent.   Good try.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You look like shit in that pic, and you have free gear, what a bitch.



How many twinkies do you eat each day?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

You don't even own a thesaurus.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You're standing very awkward to try and make that look decent.   Good try.



lol ok  buddy


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

I don't even blast often mostly cruise.Just wait till the tren kicks in.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

I'm done with this dude!!!


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Great gear that must have been.   What the fuck did the before look like?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

The 215 lb steroid monster. 


LOL


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

So as I was saying, this dudes a rep which means he's constantly on cycle and there is no price tag on it.   


BUNK


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

^^^


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Haha, you copied that idea from KOS.   Wow, even he owns you.

How's it feel to be a failure at life?


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

I don't think he rode your ass long enough.My turn I love sloppy seconds.I would love to hold your fat ass down while you squirm as I rub on those big gyno induced nipples.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Go for it Mr 215 lbs of reason why not to use Z's gear.


----------



## Rednack (May 4, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> So I'm curious about the Trueloveisheavy dirty gear claim right, so I figure I can read, so can the other IM bros. Didn't take long to find this;
> 
> 
> *
> ...



can you dumb this down abit, i'm cooked right now.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Go for it Mr 215 lbs of reason why I love to use Z's gear.


----------



## Vibrant (May 4, 2012)

didnt you boys get the memo? all efighting in AG must be done in poem form from now on.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Moral of the story, Z's gear is pure estrogen.   My proof is his rep having a meltdown like a bitch.


----------



## tommygunz (May 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> can you dumb this down abit, i'm cooked right now.



are you shit'n me I had to read that with one eye


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

Fuck those poem writing homo's


----------



## rage racing (May 4, 2012)

You still have not said why you got a problem with Z and his gear.......what happened?


----------



## tommygunz (May 4, 2012)

Z gear is solid as a rock. The reps are fags, especially that ontopoftheroof motherfucker


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So as I was saying, this dudes a rep which means he's constantly on cycle and there is no price tag on it.
> 
> 
> BUNK



I'm constantly on cycle lol I did one cycle last year and just started new one 3 days ago.You don't know shit.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Z gear is solid as a rock. The reps are fags, especially that ontopoftheroof motherfucker



Love you to Tg


----------



## Noheawaiian (May 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So as I was saying, this dudes a rep which means he's constantly on cycle and there is no price tag on it.
> 
> 
> BUNK







hoyle21 said:


> Moral of the story, Z's gear is pure estrogen.   My proof is his rep having a meltdown like a bitch.





You'll be fine, I don't think Z sells the medication you need anyway.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

No we are fresh out of Jenny Craig


----------



## hoyle21 (May 4, 2012)

I know you're a lying POS


----------



## exphys88 (May 4, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Z gear is solid as a rock. The reps are fags, especially that ontopoftheroof motherfucker



This is true.  We have some awesome Gay parties.


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

Really?
Fuck my set up, I want to be a Z rep!!!


----------



## tommygunz (May 4, 2012)

^^^^^I knew it !


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

BTW, I heard Z really takes care of his reps.
Now I see why exo left the other shit bag )))))))))


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

Ride the polish express


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

I'm feeling pretty jerked n tanneded right now .... DRSEGE is the bomb yo!


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm feeling pretty jerked n tanneded right now .... DRSEGE is the bomb yo!



after staring at hoyles pic for two long I was forced to eat a double quarter pounder


----------



## tommygunz (May 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm feeling pretty jerked n tanneded right now .... DRSEGE is the bomb yo!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

What causes such hostility? Is it your lack of hypertrophy? 

Don't talk shit about people when you have 0 pictures or videos posted Tommygun...You are just another one of the key board warrior douche bags who talks shit but can't back it up in real life...what a fucking loser!!! Get a life troll


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 3, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> What causes such hostility? Is it your lack of hypertrophy?
> 
> Don't talk shit about people when you have 0 pictures or videos posted Tommygun...You are just another one of the key board warrior douche bags who talks shit but can't back it up in real life...what a fucking loser!!! Get a life troll



I got your neg, lol at your tiny neg power btw it's almost as small as you. I think it went like this " in real life I'd own your skinny ass" well guess what midget today is your lucky day. I noticed your location is CA, I live in Riverside 10 minutes from the UFC gym, wanna meet? I'm 50, 6'2", 275, 18% bf.  I'd send you a pic but your to fucking stupid to clear your inbox little man. I've posted plenty of pics you fucktard. Go to sponsor forum IML tshirt pics, I'm the big motherfucker that's got the 2xl stretched out. Have you always been this fucking stupid or is it the fact you're so short your anger clouds common sense. Oh and congrats on bumping this old thread cocknuckle.  Almost forgot you are on the daily neg list now, open your fucking mouth again pussy.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 3, 2012)

guysssss stoppp 

old thread


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 3, 2012)

On a serious note stfupandpopazit, if you had the reading comprehension of a 6 yr old you would have seen this wasn't a troll when I created this thread. Trueloveisheavy was made up for advertisement for Taragon by BBJ. Taragon or Yerg, who left Pars to start a UGL to put Pars under over a beef, had infection posts put up. There was no infection as I was running the same gear. It was all bullshit, kinda like you. Well now Pars, Taragon, Yerg and BBJ are all gone, like you will be soon. Who's the troll now shorty? Get your facts straight before you open your pie hole shit for brains.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> guysssss stoppp
> 
> old thread



No shit, I started it back in May, thank you capt'n obvious, I didnt bump it the bug eyed pimple factory did. He's menstruating about  a neg he got for talking shit. So now tiny is bumping all of my threads getting them all wet with tears.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I got your neg, lol at your tiny neg power btw it's almost as small as you. I think it went like this " in real life I'd own your skinny ass" well guess what midget today is your lucky day. I noticed your location is CA, I live in Riverside 10 minutes from the UFC gym, wanna meet? I'm 50, 6'2", 275, 18% bf.  I'd send you a pic but your to fucking stupid to clear your inbox little man. I've posted plenty of pics you fucktard. Go to sponsor forum IML tshirt pics, I'm the big motherfucker that's got the 2xl stretched out. Have you always been this fucking stupid or is it the fact you're so short your anger clouds common sense. Oh and congrats on bumping this old thread cocknuckle.  Almost forgot you are on the daily neg list now, open your fucking mouth again pussy.



50 n jacked beats a 22 yr old cat tower hoarder any day of the week


----------

